# Learning Metal



## neu18 (Nov 8, 2009)

1
Can anyone recommend some good videos for warmups, techniques, arpeggios for metal music?

My favourite genres are black metal, thrash, and death metal, so I'm not sure where to start. Some of my favourite bands as far as picking style are: Mayhem, Cannibal Corpse, Cryptospy, Suffocation, Testament, Slayer, Immortal. I'm (way too) familiar with the major/pentatonic scales, but tbh not much else.

I've been improving my tremolo picking., but have a harder time with individual note picking when switching from one string to another.

Sweep picking would be cool to learn down the line.

My setup for a long time has been a tele w/ac30 & a fender amp, but I just got a peavey ultra 60 and will be getting an ESP LTD Eclipse '87 later this month.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

For alternate picking, I always recommend this video.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ben Eller's "this is why you suck at guitar" has covered quite a bit in the years he's added to it.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Feb 19, 2020)

+1 for Ben Eller's series, he's gone into great depth and is great at communicating technique and theory well. I'd also hearken back to the classic: John Petrucci's Rock Discipline.

Also, while he's not 'metal' per say, anything instructional by Frank Gambale is going to make you better, irrespective of what you play.


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

I can say the famous "Paul Gilbert" lick did wonders for me. I found his "Intense Rock" I and II helped a lot. I have been trying to improve my speed over the last 4 months...its been taking a while but making good progress.

some good stuff here too: 


https://www.youtube.com/user/Bernthguitar/featured



Another thing I learned recently which opened up a lot of doors was VH Spanish Fly. Took me weeks to learn, but so many good licks and techniques that I can apply everywhere. Learning that proved to be a big step forward in my playing, along with the other picking stuff from Paul Gilbert.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ben Eller's "this is why you suck at guitar".


----------

